# Got One



## newfish (Jun 19, 2006)

Shot a buck last night about 7:25.Blood was a little iffy so i backed out for the night.Got rained out at work(thank god).Found it not 75 yards from were i shot it.12 point 200lbs not real wide but good mass.Will post pics as soon as i can.Good luck everyone.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Please hurry!


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

Congrats, can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## newfish (Jun 19, 2006)




----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

That's a nice buck. Very tall and the base circumference is thick.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Very nice deer. Congrats.
Bob


----------



## newfish (Jun 19, 2006)

Thanx guys.Just seen the pics of yours bobk.Awesome deer.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Great looking Deer. Got to be proud of that one for sure!
I fixed the picture so it's easier to see.


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

congrats great buck


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Wow! Congrats on the trophy! What county was he taken in?


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Congrats on the very nice uck , you havin it mounted?


----------



## Pure river (Sep 12, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!

AWESOME! I am sure you are still floating on cloud 9!!!! great deer!!!!

PR


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Awesome Newfish! that is a cool looking deer! Congratulations.

I bet you were sweating finding him with the rain falling.


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice buck Jud ! :! Eric sent me a pic of it to my phone. I expect to see some jerky and sausage out of that big boy !  The boat comes out 10-28 so why don't you and that sissy brother of mine get up here and we can clean up on some perch (if the weather cooperates). Good to see you on the website !


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice buck! I bet your heart was pounding!


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

Very nice buck! Congrats!


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2006)

Great deal and a great buck! GRATS>


----------



## fishintiger (Apr 26, 2004)

I'm not a hunter but I know a nice buck when I see one. Congrats on that one. :!


----------



## newfish (Jun 19, 2006)

Thanx for the replys everyone.Fishstix got him in huron county.Yeah bkr i thought i was gonna puke when it started raining and yes hes goin on my wall.Hey Matt soon as i get a big doe(hopefully) ill be ready to go fishin again.When you hittin the pier?Ill be sure and get some jerky and sausage to ya.


----------

